# Ovulation and Cervical fluid



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

This might be a silly question... but does the absence of cervical fluid mean there's no ovulation happening? can ovulation occur without any signs of fluid?


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, but obviously, that's not ideal and could very well hinder conception.


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm having the same issue. I hardly have and cervical fluid, and have been ttc for 7 months, very frustrating.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

In some cycles lately, I've had scant CM. Read in a couple of books abourt fertility that eating several raw carrots daily will help to increase fertile CM. I've been doing it for a few weeks, not daily but definitely avg probably 10 + raw carrots a week. Whaddyaknow, this cycle I am getting more obvious fertile CM (albeit later than I expected). So it's worth a shot!

HTH!


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

wow! thanks for sharing! I will give it a try!


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I know that hydration is extremely important.
And if you've had any surgery on your cervix, it's probably hindered your ability to produce cm.
So, drink lots o' water!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Supposedly green tea also helps increase CM. Just figured I'd throw this out there.


----------



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

THanks for the suggestions. I also heard taking Robotussin during O could help. I haven't tried it. Anyone tried this?
For my first pregnancy I never noticed fluid, but I wasn't looking for it.
For the last one, I remember a day where it was long and stretchy (tmi) and we BD that day and I got pregnant. I was sure it was b/c of that fluid. However, I miscarried and since the d&c I haven't noticed any fluid. I wasn't even sure I was O'ing. But this cycle the O strip picked up a surge.
As far as surgeries go, I have HPV and have had several colposcopies. But I had those when I got pregnant the first time.


----------

